# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  hotel ingenu ???

## rouelan

Presque en face du dispensaire (près du phare), une case abandonnée avec une inscription à moitié effacée qui pourrait être"hôtel ingénu". Est ce que ce serait un ancien hôtel (rien trouvé sur Google) ?

----------


## KevinS

Je ne me souviens pas d'un hôtel à cet endroit au cours des 30 dernières années.

----------


## cassidain

je tombe sur un monsieur ingénu magras, qui est/était le monsieur qui a créé le musée de coquillages à corrosol. c'était un pêcheur/marin et était propriétaire d'un bar-dansant et d'un restaurant à corossol. 

ça n'a rien à voir, il me semble, avec un hôtel à gustavia, mais . . .

----------


## rouelan

J'ai essayé de joindre la photo du fronton. 
Il y a plusieurs cases ou maisons inoccupées et délabrées sur l'île. Pour certaines d'entre elles, je me rappelle quand elles étaient encore occupées mais pour beaucoup d'autres mystère.
Sur celle là il y a des graffitis. Peut être un plaisantin y a mis cette inscription

----------


## cassidain

Mystère et boule de gomme

----------


## pascaleschmidt

> Presque en face du dispensaire (près du phare), une case abandonnée avec une inscription à moitié effacée qui pourrait être"hôtel ingénu". Est ce que ce serait un ancien hôtel (rien trouvé sur Google) ?



Tu devrais demander a la collectivité , ils doivent savoir la bas... sinon demande a Helene Bernier.  Justement je suis passée devant ya pas longtemps et je me demandais ce que c'était.... Pas un hotel..... Je vais demander de mon cote....

----------


## elgreaux

Ou on peux demande à Jenny May, elle est la propriétaire actuelle... il y'a 25 ans il y avait un studio de poterie la dedans....

----------


## pascaleschmidt

> Ou on peux demande à Jenny May, elle est la propriétaire actuelle... il y'a 25 ans il y avait un studio de poterie la dedans....



Tu peux demander Ellen? Laisses nous savoir!

----------

